# Leopard iPhoto



## hawki18 (Oct 27, 2007)

Did a erase and install of 10.5, I can not find Iphoto or GBand are they no included on the disk?


----------



## ape (Oct 27, 2007)

iPhoto and Garageband are components of iLife.  They are not part of the Leopard OS software.  Your copies probably came preinstalled on your Mac at time of purchase.  You'll either need to reinstall them from the disks that came with your Mac or purchase iLife '08.

--ape--


----------



## jonpb (Oct 27, 2007)

I just bought a macbook pro (tiger 10.4), which came with iLife. Is the iLife 08' (namely iPhoto) compatible with Leopard? I'm sure it is, but would like confirmation -the girl will kill me if I upgrade and kill her photos.


----------



## kebosma (Oct 27, 2007)

Sounds logical Jonpb, that your girl would kill you if you kill here photo's... My girl would torture me, so that I die slowly.... hehehe

I think that Ilife '08 is working with Leopard, why would Apple otherwise launch this Ilife version?


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 27, 2007)

There's been some updates released for iLife '08 - so make sure to run software update to verify that your iLife has all available updates.  iLife '08 is only a couple of months old, and should run better with Leopard than with Tiger!


----------



## jonpb (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what I figured, but wanted to be sure.

Cheers


----------



## pedz (Nov 25, 2007)

Just to update.  I have a Macbook Pro that I bought a few months ago.  I installed 10.5.1 fresh and clean.  I then got my old distribution disks and loaded the bundled software (including iPhoto).  It all seems to work fine.

I have one issue with my Mark/Space Missing Link application which I use to sync my Treo.  It does not download to iPhoto like it use to.  But, I'm assuming that is a Mark/Space issue.

HTH


----------

